# مفااااااااجاه ::: 81 شيت اكسل للتكييف من دار الهندسه ( ارجو الدعاء)



## am11 (1 مارس 2013)

مفااااااااجاه ::: 81 شيت اكسل من دار الهندسه للتكييف ( ارجو الدعاء)

الدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء والردود 

لااله الا الله ... محمد رسول الله


Hvac - Download - 4shared - ahmed ahmed


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 مارس 2013)

*


تكرم يا هندسة*
​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عويضة (1 مارس 2013)

الله يجزك خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويتقبلة منك صدقة جارية ،ونرجو اذا كان لديك ملفات حديثة لدار الهندسة في باقى التخصصات (تغذية وصرف وحريق) أن تتفضل علينا بإرفاقها .وشكرا" لك على كل حال.


----------



## golden hawk (1 مارس 2013)

الملف لا يُحمل 
:82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82:​


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

موقع التحميل شغال جرب تاني هيشتعل معا ك


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

بكره ان شاء الله هنزل 50 شيت صحي و10 فير  لدار الهندسه


----------



## علاء عسكر (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع بك واصلح حالك


ننتظر البقيه منك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء عسكر (2 مارس 2013)

فعلا الرابط به مشكله ارجو نسخ الرابط من صفحة التحميل التي تعمل لديك


----------



## عمران احمد (2 مارس 2013)

من فضلك اعد رفع الرابط

و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Atatri (2 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل أرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## king hema (2 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmadmechanical (2 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

اسف علي التاخير في الرد ... انا هرفعه حالا علي موقع تاني واحط اللينك ......


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

Hvac.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

برجاء الضغط علي HVAC.rar وسوف يتم التحميل .... ياريت اعرف لسه في مشكله ولالا


----------



## Eng Gigi (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (2 مارس 2013)

Thank You


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

موقع تحميل اخر للتسهيل Hvac.rar


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed mech (2 مارس 2013)

am11 قال:


> موقع تحميل اخر للتسهيل Hvac.rar


و ده كمان شغال زى الفل​


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

طيب الحمد لله


----------



## haabbas (2 مارس 2013)

now its working...Thanks very much


----------



## mohamed mech (2 مارس 2013)

am11 قال:


> بكره ان شاء الله هنزل 50 شيت صحي و10 فير  لدار الهندسه



باقى لينا عند 10 فاير اتنسو فى الزحمة​


----------



## am11 (2 مارس 2013)

بكره ان شاء الله لان مليش غير مشاركتين في اليوم بس ... وهنزل محاضرات شرح الهاب من دار الهندسه ))))


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حاتم البادي (2 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hooka (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

ممتاز ورائع وبجد ربنا يكرمك 
ايه الجمال ده


----------



## gaber osman (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ysedawy (3 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ahmedmajdi (3 مارس 2013)

الله يباركلك..........


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

دا كرم كبير ده , ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## khaled elsone (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (3 مارس 2013)

ملفات اكسل مبرمجة بشكل رائع , أشكر دار الهندسة , و جزاك الله للمشاركة


----------



## younis najjar (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## toktok66 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك رزقا واسعا ونفعنا واياك بعلمك يا مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## am11 (3 مارس 2013)

متشكر لردوكم جداااااا


----------



## mya1963 (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eyadinuae (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## am11 (4 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 مارس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## رياض سراوي (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في اعمالكم واعماركم


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## am11 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## mhkfbm (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hseen (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## younis najjar (19 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## am11 (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## طه الصافي (28 مارس 2013)

can you use another site to down load the 81 excel sheets


----------



## am11 (10 مايو 2013)

طه الصافي قال:


> can you use another site to down load the 81 excel sheets



سايت التحميل شغال ياباشا 
جرب تاتي


----------



## b78b80 (11 مايو 2013)

الف شكر ووفقك الله


----------



## am11 (12 مايو 2013)

b78b80 قال:


> الف شكر ووفقك الله


شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على عطائكم المميز


----------



## Sam_109 (27 يونيو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohajer126 (29 يونيو 2013)

شكرا الك اذا عندك برنامج لحسا بات الهيدروليكية للمضخات


----------



## المهندس السليمي (30 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزاك خير ويكثر من امثالك
الشيتات جدا رائعة ونشكر دار الخليج على العمل الجبار
شكراً لك يا عزيزي


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (1 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ana HeeMa (2 يوليو 2013)

thx bs mafish explain lehom ? 
feh 7agat msh 3arfah


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (3 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamransaleem (22 يوليو 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## suhalomar (22 يوليو 2013)

الله يرزقك الاعمال الصالحة


----------



## Sultan Amir (2 أكتوبر 2013)

لااله الا الله ... محمد رسول الله


----------



## shadi hail (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (2 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## wael gamil sayed (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## زيدون العراقي (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكم​


----------



## eemah (23 فبراير 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sting_thedevil (25 فبراير 2014)

مشكوور


----------



## alsaher (5 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alsaher (5 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsaher (5 مارس 2014)

انا مش محصل 81 شيت اكسل


----------



## am11 (8 مارس 2014)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## subzero1 (26 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر على الملف الرائع ده


----------



## Nile Man (26 أبريل 2014)

ايه الحلاوة ديه 
بارب يجزيك خير


----------



## samir.sat (26 أبريل 2014)

merci


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## bedrohouse (13 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايدك ياريس


----------



## Mohamed Fadl kotb (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد المجيد عارف (15 يونيو 2015)

شكرا.


----------



## aliahmedshaik (16 يونيو 2015)

Thanks alot ... For sharing ...
Have a nice day


----------



## flasha (16 يونيو 2015)

Many Thanks


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ....مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------



## aboaskarai (20 أغسطس 2015)

تسلم ياريس ومشكور جدا


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (24 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يجزاك خير ويكثر من امثالك
ارجو نشر ملفات لفاير​


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (18 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (24 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله لك ولمن صنع هذه الـــ sheets


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (2 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelrahim (5 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## عمر مصطفى ابراهيم (15 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (21 فبراير 2016)

الله يكرمك.ويعزك 
الاخوة الرابط يعمل


----------



## blue rose (9 مارس 2016)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (16 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك
افتش عن اخر اصدار لبرنامج lg- lats load الاصدار الاخير 2 على 4 shared ان امكن


----------



## eng.mhk (28 يونيو 2016)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

